# Heads



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

What is the better heads to have 6x or 4x ?


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Depends on what you want to accomplish


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

Just a good motor for weekend runs,trying to put a motor together that will run on good on the fuel we now have.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok... well, what would they be going onto? 400? 455? standard bore or overbored? Piston deck height? Head gasket compressed thickness? Which pistons? What's the cam like? (lift, duration at .050, LSA) ---- I know those are a lot fo questions. The point is, there's no simple answer and there's a lot that goes into making a good decision. 

Bear


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

mikey gto said:


> What is the better heads to have 6x or 4x ?


If it just between the 6 & the 4s.. The 6s are better. You need to get the book of Heads by Pete McCarthy. He did a great job with it!! Les


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

You going to make our 22nd Annual Uprising down here in Wichita on Oct 7th & 8th.. Pete won't be here this year as a speaker but he as done them in the past...:seeya:..Les


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

Dont know anything about it,is there a web site that tell about it ?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just pulled the thread back up. Jim Wangers is coming all the way from Calif. Hope you can make it too.. Les


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Forgot to tell you 6X's came on the 400 & the 350. Be sure to get the 400 6X's. It is the better one.


----------

